# This just may replace a CA finish !



## Wood Butcher (Feb 7, 2014)

I did a demo at Rockler a couple of weeks ago and saw this new glue they are introducing.  The store was demonstrating it by gluing pieces of walnut, one piece was crotch wood, and they were gluing them edge to edge with one being end grain.  The glue was allowed to cure for one hour then they clamped the glue up in a vise and broke the wood attempting to break the joint.  I gotta say, I was impressed.  I examined the data on this new stuff and it sure looks like a form of CA.  The big difference is, NO ODOR, None.  It works like regular CA and there is no water in it.  I asked the store manager if I could have samples to run some "finishing" tests and he agreed.  (I'm building drama here in case you couldn't tell)  I was given two samples.  The first, and the only one I have tried so far, is Nexabond 2500M, instant wood adhesive. This glue looks and acts like medium CA form any of the regular sources.  I used a tubed blank of blood wood I had and applied the Nexabond as I do medium CA.  I have been using the CA finish for over 12 years and pretty much have it down pat.  I've done demos at Rockler for 10 years plus so this ain't my first rodeo.  The pictures give the info on the Nexabond and the photo of the blank shows the results.
The process:  I applied a coat of the Nexabond (it is a bit thick but it was cold too) using a blue paper towel.  I applied a light spray of accelerator and in about 3 minutes it was dry.  I applied a second coat the same way and no accelerator this time.  It was dry in the same time frame so....no accelerator is needed.  I sanded with 100 MM, 1800 MM and stopped the lathe between each coat and sanded length way.  I then went through all of the other MM and polished with Novus red bottle and here you see the results.
Preliminary conclusions:  I only needed two coats, drying time is a little longer but not bad, it will take a little practice to get used to the thickness but if two coats will do it that's fine by me.  We don't know how it will hold up but I gotta tell you, it looks exactly like the CA finish I apply on all of my wood pens.  Boys and girls, there was absolutely no odor.  It will still glue your fingers together so all old safety and handling precautions still apply.  Here's the link:
Nexabond 2500 Wood Adhesive - CA Glue - Adhesives
Be sure to remember when you see the cost, you will use less due to a thicker application and fewer coats.  Comments?
WB

I miss typed, I used the Nexabond 2500 S (for short working time) not the M (it takes longer to cure) sorry bout that.


----------



## ChrisN (Feb 7, 2014)

According to the MSDS sheets, it's CA glue with some "Trade Secret" ingredient in it.

Nexabond MSDS:
http://go.rockler.com/tech/20130816SM301.Nexabond-2500-Combined-SDS.PDF

StickFast MSDS:

http://go.rockler.com/tech/RTD20000312AA.pdf


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 7, 2014)

Just what we've all been waiting for Bill!:biggrin:


----------



## lorbay (Feb 7, 2014)

Dame expensive though.
Lin


----------



## Boz (Feb 7, 2014)

Sure now you tells us.  I just stocked up on some CA from one of our member vendors.  I can wait for a few more reviews before I give it a go.


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 7, 2014)

Very interesting Bill.  Sounds like it may be a hot item.  Thanks for showing.

Ray


----------



## plano_harry (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks Bill!  The results certainly look good.  Looks like is also available from Woodcraft.  Made by Bioformix.  Maybe we could do a group buy

Harry


----------



## Wood Butcher (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm doing a demo again tomorrow at Rockler from 10 till noon, in case any Hoosiers are interested, and plan on using this as the finish on some HRB and another blank that I have glued up.  Probably should wait till I have a little more experience with it before doing a public demo but what the heck, no guts no glory.
I understand that Rockler doesn't make this stuff so there will be other suppliers come on board.  I was made aware of it at the store so that's all have on it.
WB


----------



## mark james (Feb 7, 2014)

Very interesting.  I have been trying out different finishes... guess I have another.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Ogg (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks for the review on this product. I've seen it at the local Woodcraft. From what I've read on the Woodcraft site they claim that Wood salts are the primary catalyst to initiate the bonding process. This might be why the Accelerator is not needed.


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 7, 2014)

Wood Butcher said:


> I'm doing a demo again tomorrow at Rockler from 10 till noon, in case any Hoosiers are interested, and plan on using this as the finish on some HRB and another blank that I have glued up.  Probably should wait till I have a little more experience with it before doing a public demo but what the heck, no guts no glory.
> I understand that Rockler doesn't make this stuff so there will be other suppliers come on board.  I was made aware of it at the store so that's all have on it.
> WB


I'll be doing the Trivia duties. However, I may make it up that way next week.

Thanks for sharing Bill.


----------



## 64Stang (Feb 15, 2014)

*Any Updates*

Just wondering how the demo went?  Any other updates or people try this?


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 16, 2014)

I wouldn't get TOO excited, just yet.....follow the money.

Sure seems like the same Patent that StickFast (a Ga company, just down the road) sold to Bioformix. NOW, IF Bioformix put some of their driveway sealer in it, you could drive a truck over the finish


----------



## Wood Butcher (Feb 16, 2014)

Well the demo was exciting, from the front of the lathe at least.  I had this exquisite piece of HRB that was tubed for a Sierra pen.  I cranked it up and had it aaallllmmmmoooosssstttt down to the gnat's nuts thickness when........all 7 spectators witnessed yet another of my mini wood explosion of a blank.  I always tell folks, this ain't the New Yankee Workshop, it's live.  Having been a boy scout I was prepared with several tubed blanks so we went at it again.  I turned and finished a blank using the new stuff and another of the same family with the regular CA finish.  I passed the pieces around for examination and comments and the general consensus was that there really wasn't a difference.  Two coats of Nexabond looked as good as the usual 7 of Stick Fast I use (2 thin, 3 med, sand and wipe with a rag and 2 more thin followed by all 9 MM grades and Novus Polish).  There was no odor with the Nexabond like we had with the CA.  I like them both but if I had to choose, I'd go the old CA route.  After using that finish for over 10 years and literally -0- failures I don't see the reason for ME to change.  Yup, it is more expensive to buy a 2 oz bottle but, if you only have to apply 2 coats and buy only one consistency (vs. thin and med.) and no accelerator, I'm thinking cost won't be the draw back to prevent a pen maker taking to the change.  If you are adversely affected by the CA fumes, you may want to look into this.  My wife says the fumes from the CA cause big time brain damage, not sure what she meant by that.  These are my findings and opinions and worth every penny you paid for it.
WB


----------

